# Three coverage



## ro-76 (16 May 2012)

Quick question about three coverage:

Their coverage map shows "mobile broadband" and "2G calls & texts" areas. I'm assuming that they are roaming onto other networks for the 2G coverage. While in 2G coverage, will my phone have any data connection for email even? I just want to know if I'm in one of those areas with outdoor coverage only that I'll at least get email on my phone.

Thanks


----------



## vandriver (16 May 2012)

I just tried it,and yes you can receive emails while on Vodafone.The service uses GPRS though,which is very slow


----------



## Lightning (16 May 2012)

ro-76 said:


> Quick question about three coverage:
> 
> Their coverage map shows "mobile broadband" and "2G calls & texts" areas. I'm assuming that they are roaming onto other networks for the 2G coverage. While in 2G coverage, will my phone have any data connection for email even? I just want to know if I'm in one of those areas with outdoor coverage only that I'll at least get email on my phone.
> 
> Thanks



There should not be any issues with getting sufficient data speed for emails.


----------

